# this was a gift from a very nice gentalman



## chuck foster (May 31, 2008)

i was at a locale museum last weekend displaying some of my models.
there was a friend of mine there by the name of eric kingsley, he is a very kind and sweet sole.
i have had various conversations over the years with him about models and life in general.
when we were talking at last years show i mentioned that i wanted to build a small block v 8 chevy, well eric replied that he had a big block chevy 409 that he had started years ago and never finished. i asked if i could come to his place and have a look at what he had built. to that eric replied "if you come to look at it you have to take it home" 










well i was at his home the very next weekend!!
what he had was a 409 chevy block done in 1/4 scale and that was it...........so we thought!!
well i brought that home (price was right : )
it has been on my shelf waiting to be finished, but the big problem is i don't have a 409 to measure so i can make the rest of the parts.

so now a year has past and when i met eric at the museum this year he handed me a crankshaft that he had made and he thought it might fit the 409 that he gave me last year. well i brought the crank home and it is too long............so eric must have been building 2 v 8's............none the less i'm going to make a display stand to show off eric's crankshaft.









i still want to build a v 8 but i think i will have to finish about 20 other project's or get rid of them first.

just though i would share this little story with you guys, i bet we all have a spacial person in our modeling world.........lets hear some of the stories!!


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (May 31, 2008)

"She's real fine my 409....Giddy up giddy up giddy up 409"


----------



## Speedy (Jun 8, 2008)

that is amazing, would love to have that next to my comp! ;D


----------



## gbritnell (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi Chuck, that's the biggest problem with building a miniature of something, getting dimensions. I was lucky enough to have access to the drawings for the parts we cast where I worked when I started on my 302 Ford engine. Although it took many hours to carve it out of solid it still helped not to have to measure every part. The parts I didn't have drawings for I measured off of my full sized engine, rocker covers, oil pan, bell housing, etc. Good luck on your project. 
gbritnell


----------



## Bookmaker (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi Chuck,
When I wanted to build my 426 I bought a Revel plastic model and took the measurements off of it. Good luck!
Regards,
Roger


----------



## chuck foster (Jun 15, 2008)

thanks for the words of encouragement guys, i still want to build a v8 but that won't happen for a long while 

i did manage to get a good start on the base to mount erics crankshaft, it still has to be polished and the cap screws changed for hex head bolts.










when it is done i will take it to erics and show him that his crank will be on display for all to see. i figure it is the least i can do for such a kind and giving man. he will share all his knowledge with anyone who is willing to listen. needless to say i do allot of listening when he is around!

i used a router bit to form cut the edges of the base and it worked like a charm.thanks to who ever suggested using a router bit! :bow:

             chuck


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jun 16, 2008)

You used a router bit? I read somewhere that you could... but have just been too iffy to try it. How did you go about it? Light cuts? Heavy?

I figure it should have worked... after all aren't most of using the HD/HF trim saw blade as a slitting saw?? :big:

Eric


----------



## Bogstandard (Jun 16, 2008)

Eric,

I asked this question a few months ago and got some good answers.

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=590.0

Fast cutter speed, low feed speed and fine cuts are the answers. I have been doing a few experiments, just to see how far they can be pushed. Half the cutters I bought are no longer cutters. So I obtained some much meatier ones and these are now doing the trick.

It is a shame they only go down to a certain size. Otherwise they would be perfect.

NOT TO BE USED ON FERROUS, on ali and brass, great.

John


----------



## kellswaterri (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi John, in your experiment with the router cutters did you try the 1/4'' shaft sizes out or was it that only 1/2'' were capaple...? I have a set of 1/4'' but not tried them out yet...
All the best for now,
             John.


----------



## Bogstandard (Jun 16, 2008)

I started on the 1/4" ones and they cut OK, as long as you take the above advice. 

It was while I was playing about that I overloaded them, and either snapped the shank or wacked a lump off the tungsten.

So if you take care your 1/4" ones should be OK.

John


----------



## chuck foster (Jun 16, 2008)

the profile on the base was cut in one pass using a 1/2" shank carbide router bit. it work very good, while it was cutting i sprayed 
some wd 40 on it. i have not tried brass yet but it should work. 

i bought the cutter at busy bee tools and i think it was $19.00.............i was going to try it on steel (light cuts) and see what happens.
if i do this i will let you guys know how it turned out.

chuck


----------



## kellswaterri (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi John, think I will just take the wise way out and invest in the odd 1/2'' cutter as needed... not a good idea to have pieces of sharp metal flying about my ears no matter how careful I am...
Thank's again for the reply,
                  John.


----------

